# OMG she ate all her food



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG !!! I was getting cats food ready for them and Amberleah kept scratching my leg and I finally fig out she wanted hers now. So I made hers and she ate it up fast. I did not for 1st time have to sit and feed it to her bit at a time. OMG what a change and her Poop is looking great now all 1 pc and moist not dry. I Love ZP and Weruva..Plus the supplements Kim has her on.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Yay!!! thats great news  . my girls love Ziwi peak too. What is Weruva, i never heard of it?


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I am sooooooo happy to hear she has her appetite back (or it finally kicked in). Please give your baby a big hug and kiss.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

elaina said:


> Yay!!! thats great news  . my girls love Ziwi peak too. What is Weruva, i never heard of it?


Here is Link, Weruva - People Food for Pets


I feed her ZP in Morning and the Weruva in evening. Kim the Holistic sent me.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Finn said:


> I am sooooooo happy to hear she has her appetite back (or it finally kicked in). Please give your baby a big hug and kiss.


Oh she is a huge finicky eater and I had to sit and feed her by hand to get her to eat.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Way to go Amberleah!! So happy to hear such good news!! That's a great sign her begging to eat! Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> Way to go Amberleah!! So happy to hear such good news!! That's a great sign her begging to eat! Keep up the great work!!!


Oh I know not even a week yet. Friday evening meal be a week.  I am such a happy mommy.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

That is great news! That Weruva looks delicious, I would happily eat that myself!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

GREAT news! :thumbright:

I'm very happy for your little girl, and am hoping for lots of improvements health wise in her near future.


----------



## russelgrane (Jul 30, 2012)

That's pretty cool, If she eat much then I will recommend you to go far a walk or play with him after feeding her. This will help her to grow strategically.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

russelgrane said:


> That's pretty cool, If she eat much then I will recommend you to go far a walk or play with him after feeding her. This will help her to grow strategically.


We go for short walks and water the flowers around the acre of our yard. I don't wonder too far we have a bear in area came 2 nights ago go my feeder again GRR!!! Plus we fetch in the house.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

That is great! Way to go amberleah! All of our prayers are working.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I am soooo excited for you Theresa! And for Amberleah Lou Lou!! I think you will start seeing such an improvement in her with this wonderful food! Keep us posted.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Wicked Pixie said:


> That is great news! That Weruva looks delicious, I would happily eat that myself!


Weruva looks good to me too glad she's eating on her own


----------

